
Click selfies with anyone from different location - unifie
&quot;Unifie&quot;helps you can take a selfie with anyone from across the globe and our app would make it look like you both are together in the same place, at the same time. So even if you miss your friend&#x27;s party, you can still have a memorable photo with them.<p>All you have to do is strike a pose and click! send it to your friend. Once your friend accepts your request within a minute you will get a selfie which looks like you both are same place, at same time! You can do it during a live video call too! You can download the app from the links below. Happy Unifie :)<p>Play Store: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.unifie<p>App Store: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;app&#x2F;unifie&#x2F;id1349096221?mt=8<p>How it works:- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=qIkaIZYy72I
======
gus_massa
Do you have a blog post with more technical details? This is a technical
forum, so something more detailed about how this work will be appreciated.
(Without revealing too much about the secret sauce, or toooo many details to
make it boring.) What is the tech stack? Are the unifies calculated in the
phone or in the server? How long does each one take to be proceced?

Are you correcting the illumination level?

Have you tested it with a pair of person of very different skin color? If the
autocorrection goes wrong you will get a lot of angry tweets.

It would be nice to replace the white half that says "your friend space" with
a semitransparent layer that shows the background so it's easier to aim the
camera. Can I choose if my friend is on the right or on the left?

Can I store a friend for later? Can I "retake" the selfie?

